# Proper photo



## rugbyken (Feb 1, 2017)

we are at Cabo de gata there are three poi spots along this beach the last finishes at this lighthouse the phot taken by a fellow camper is a lesson on not relying on point and shoot like I do nowadays my I pad corrected my focus & took all the drama from the sky this looks like a turner landscape , the second picture is the second poi adjacent to the beach tonight's stopover, there are 8/9 stops within 15 mls of this place and centrally a good little camper park ,Cabo de Gata camper park n26.81639 w2.14918 it's a lot better than it looks from outside €7 a day +€3 for elec inc hot showers wi fi normal services etc you can per order bread and washing machines available


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Feb 1, 2017)

There ya go ...


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Feb 1, 2017)

Same here ... dreich kind of day ... that first photo is beautiful.


----------



## Wully (Feb 1, 2017)

rugbyken said:


> View attachment 50448View attachment 50449 we are at Cabo de gata there are three poi spots along this beach the last finishes at this lighthouse View attachment 50449the phot taken by a fellow camper is a lesson on not relying on point and shoot like I do nowadays my I pad corrected my focus & took all the drama from the sky this looks like a turner landscape , the second picture is the second poi adjacent to the beach tonight's stopover, there are 8/9 stops within 15 mls of this place and centrally a good little camper park ,Cabo de Gata camper park n26.81639 w2.14918 it's a lot better than it looks from outside €7 a day +€3 for elec inc hot showers wi fi normal services etc you can per order bread and washing machines available



That first photo is amazing the colours in the sky and rocks


----------



## 1888 (Feb 1, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> That first photo is amazing the colours in the sky and rocks



Make a good jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## sparrks (Feb 1, 2017)

Whilst the first photo is nicely composed the colours are pretty garish and the shadow areas are overexposed. Sorry but with a bit better processing it could be so much better.


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 1, 2017)

i'll try and salvage the reputation of my i pad with these the first was taken through my vans screen so any birds you see are dead mossie's the second i rushed outside and it had already gone down that much,




i genuinely rotated the pics in my photo library before i posted them still bloody wrong need another lesson from phil i think


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 1, 2017)

The problem with that method is the 'lighter' parts of your photograph will be blown out and over exposed.
The only way to do it correctly is by using graduated filters to equalise the exposure of the dark and lighter parts of the photograph.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Feb 1, 2017)

Sorted on Kindle Fire.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 1, 2017)

rugbyken said:


> View attachment 50448View attachment 50449 we are at Cabo de gata there are three poi spots along this beach the last finishes at this lighthouse View attachment 50449the phot taken by a fellow camper is a lesson on not relying on point and shoot like I do nowadays my I pad corrected my focus & took all the drama from the sky this looks like a turner landscape , the second picture is the second poi adjacent to the beach tonight's stopover, there are 8/9 stops within 15 mls of this place and centrally a good little camper park ,Cabo de Gata camper park n26.81639 w2.14918 it's a lot better than it looks from outside €7 a day +€3 for elec inc hot showers wi fi normal services etc you can per order bread and washing machines available



Nice photograph but I think he's overdone the HDR processing somewhat making it look unnatural imho.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Feb 1, 2017)

rugbyken said:


> View attachment 50448



I dunno about any of the technical gobbledygook ... I just find what I see as aesthetically pleasing and am gonna filch it for a jigsaw piccy for my collection on my Kindle as someone suggested.


----------



## jeanette (Feb 2, 2017)

It is the same with my photos never come out the right way don't know why! But Ron is normally there to put them the right way up! Lovely photos rugbyken and with me personally the photos I take are memories and they are personal to that person who likes to share with friends,


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 2, 2017)

phil showed me at one of the meets that the i pad/phone has to be held with the on/off button on the opposite side to the camera button i think ,this doesn't feel natural & problem is photo looks natural in the folder when you select them so you only find there wrong when post is submitted


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Feb 2, 2017)

On the kindle fire  there is a facility to rotate images ... I have just been experimenting with the screen rotation ... but it made no difference ... if I see the pic the right way up on my screen it posts that way. 

I assume you see the original picture the right way up on your device when you took photo  or before posting it.


----------



## Luckheart (Feb 2, 2017)

Many camera phones can be set up so that touching the screen triggers the shutter, this will also set the focus to the point touched.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 2, 2017)

rugbyken said:


> phil showed me at one of the meets that the i pad/phone has to be held with the on/off button on the opposite side to the camera button i think ,this doesn't feel natural & problem is photo looks natural in the folder when you select them so you only find there wrong when post is submitted



Use your nose to press the shutter Ken. 

(You may get some funny looks though!)


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 2, 2017)

*To get good images with unusual lighting*

You need a proper camera

Phones Tablets and compact cameras are great for snapshots.
But a camera with a good optical zoom and the ability to adjust exposure .
And have some appreciation of the relationship between aperture and shutter speed.
Also the skill to overide the cameras settings especially if shooting into the sun !


----------



## Ysbytymike (Feb 6, 2017)

The phone/pad whatever, camera, is all most people want. Memories are important. Anybody who wants to take imaging seriously, even on a personal level, need to have
a certain level of skill and understanding of their equipment and its limitations. I see a lot of HDR these days and am not really a fan, as their obvious in their construction
and are usually over the top in colour saturation. You cannot beat a good camera with full manual override, and the ability too use that function. So many all singing all dancing
camera's out there now but my advice to anybody looking to upgrade is to ensure the unit your looking at has the best glass fitted. Glass is where the real quality comes from.
Mike.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 6, 2017)

Rather have my film pentex p30t any day.


----------



## Ysbytymike (Feb 6, 2017)

Not idiots David. Just people who have perhaps, little understanding of composition and how it can create dramatic differences by simply using your imagination.
I've always said that I can teach anybody to take a photograph, What cannot be taught is that person's ability to 'see' the photo in the first place. This is where you 
have to train your own mind to look at, and see the world in a visual sense.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 6, 2017)

David he was talking about composition rather than orientation.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 6, 2017)

Yep a lot of these devices seem to post here upside down or 90 deg,as you state folk not setting up correctly.


----------



## Woozles (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi Ken, I must agree with you, I do occasionally use my iPad if it's to hand and i need to capture something quickly. I much prefer to use my DSLR as the quality is so much better especially in low light. Do you remember the sunset at Mantarota in November? I managed to get a few "keepers" that night. Hope you are both well and say "Hi" to Molly from Blue.


----------

